# 7/8-speed Dura-Ace Crank - 10 speed compatible?



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all-

I posted something similar on another thread, but realized that more Shimano gurus might see the question here.

I've got a classic Paramount OS, originally built it up with 7-speed Dura-Ace in 1992. As part of a wheelset upgrade, would like to convert to 10-speed.

I was hoping to reuse the existing crankset. It is a FC-7402.
(reference http://www.velobase.com/ViewSingleCo...d-fde77aff77c8)

Can I use this crank with a 10-speed drivetrain? Or would the chainrings cause an issue with shifting? If not 10-speed, how about with a 9-speed? Could I just replace chainrings, or is the spacing off?

Any savings from a new crankset/bb might be able to go towards the wheelset.

Any and all feedback is welcome.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've used the same crankarms on a 9 speed setup but I changed over to nine speed rings


----------



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

Assuming that current D/A 10-speed chainrings are compatible with this crankset (maybe a poor assumption), a pair of new chainrings would run ~$150.

I think I might be better off going to a new Ultegra SL crank/bb.

This would probably cause fewer headaches, and give some stiffness/weight advantages.

Other suggestions?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

agroudan said:


> Other suggestions?


You're asking the wrong guy 

I'd tell you to stick with 7 speed...or if you want, go 8 speed...The cog spacing between 7 and 8 speed is almost identical and you can add a 8 speed cassette( with an upgraded 8-9-10 speed wheelset) and keep everything else the same...Even the 7 speed DA shifters will work with 8 speed....I've been there, done that many times.... 

I'm very biased but it's very hard to beat a 7/8 speed Dura Ace setup for function a dependability...All my geared bikes are 7/8 speed Dura Ace


----------



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Even the 7 speed DA shifters will work with 8 speed....I've been there, done that many times....


Can you share some details (or point me to another thread) on how to use the 7-speed shifters with 8-speed?


----------

